
Quantum Simulations with Julia - HaoZeke
https://github.com/bastikr/QuantumOptics.jl
======
StefanKarpinski
The project home page is nicely designed and has some lovely examples as well:
[http://qojulia.org/](http://qojulia.org/)

------
vortico
QuTip is a necessary tool in Python, so I'm glad to see something in Julia as
well. Excited to see where it goes.

------
thisrod
Looks great. I have a bunch of ad-hoc Matlab functions for quantum optics,
which I should port to one of these more polished libraries.

~~~
HaoZeke
Me too. I'm stumbling across this from hacking some old fortran stuff into a
quantum tomography simulation.

Thinking of trying it out here instead.

